# Kingston DT Ultimate G2 32GB USB 3.0 Flash Drive Review



## The Sorcerer (Jul 3, 2011)

Kingston Taiwan sends a USB 3.0 Flash drive for evaluation..

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/DT%20ULTIMA%20G2%2032GB/IMG_1456.jpg​This is a DataTraveler *Ultimate* G2 32GB flash drive. Lets see how fast she is...


*Packaging, Specs and First Impressions*
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/DT%20ULTIMA%20G2%2032GB/IMG_1430.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/DT%20ULTIMA%20G2%2032GB/IMG_1432.jpg&nbsp;

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/DT%20ULTIMA%20G2%2032GB/IMG_1437.jpg


*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/DT%20ULTIMA%20G2%2032GB/IMG_1442.jpg

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/DT%20ULTIMA%20G2%2032GB/IMG_1460.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/DT%20ULTIMA%20G2%2032GB/IMG_1461.jpg

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/DT%20ULTIMA%20G2%2032GB/advspecs.jpg​The drive is pretty thick but then again its a 32GIG Drive. I didn't want to risk damaging it to see what's inside but this drive uses 4x 8GB Toshiba Flash NAND and controller from Phison.

*Test Setup and Benchmarks *

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/TEST.jpg​Thanks to Gigabyte, Kingston and Western Digital for providing the hardware for our standard test system.

*AIDA 64 Disk Benchmark*
*spreadsheets1.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/spreadsheet/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=158&zx=v53m3bdlj6tn

*spreadsheets1.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/spreadsheet/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=159&zx=9y9mvg3l29rt​---
*Transfer Tests*
*spreadsheets1.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/spreadsheet/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=160&zx=z5g84t5fech6​
*Conclusion*
There's not much to say here as this is the first USB 3.0 Flash Drive we got for evaluation. This will be the base results for any of the flash drive we get from here onwards. There's no point in testing USB 3.0 on USB 2.0 now. Its one of those strong and thick flash drives with 29.84GB of formatted usable space and out-of-the box use with no utlity and with 5 years warranty period.

These cost $84.99 in U.S.! Need to do a checkup on INR.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Drive is nice, price not so, this stuff needs to go cheaper.

And nice review.


----------

